

Conan O'Brien: "Apple Gets Cocky About iPad 2" (parody video) - traviskuhl
http://video.teamcoco.com/video/conan.jsp?oid=245467&eref=sharethisUrl

======
obtino
It would make a lot more sense if people have a look at some of the 'design'
videos that apple puts up for its products.

Conan's take on it is quite nicely done.

~~~
bad_user
Here's the link: <http://www.apple.com/ipad/#video>

~~~
beej71
Why do I need a plugin to watch this movie?

~~~
Smirnoff
Because you don't have a mac. Same happens to me when I try watching videos
that are on Windows specific players.

~~~
bad_user
I can watch it just fine on Ubuntu :P

------
ILoveFazolis
A sign that the Apple fatigue is about to set in for consumers?

~~~
lurch_mojoff
Yeah, don't hold your breath waiting for it to happen. Remember the iPhone
parodies from 3 years ago ("it's a shaver, it's a cheese grater", "introducing
iRack", etc)? None of those managed to hurt Apple's brand or the sales of
Apple products. In fact they probably had the opposite effect - they made
people, who would otherwise not have known of the existence of an Apple phone,
aware of the iPhone.

